# Moto'd



## Gunz (Feb 17, 2016)

I had a total hip replacement two weeks ago, got home from VA rehab yesterday...and walked a half mile today uphill, downhill and on uneven terrain.

Tomorrow I'm going for 3/4 mile no matter how much my wife yells at me. Oooofuckinrah.


----------



## x SF med (Feb 17, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> I had a total hip replacement two weeks ago, got home from VA rehab yesterday...and walked a half mile today uphill, downhill and on uneven terrain.
> 
> Tomorrow I'm going for 3/4 mile no matter how much my wife yells at me. Oooofuckinrah.



Use your brain, not just your moto...  your brain can keep you from going back to the hospital from overdoing your workouts.... rehab is to allow you to heal and get the muscles in shape, before you get it back to 100% or more.  Push, but not to the point of re-injury, please.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 18, 2016)

Yes sir.


x SF med said:


> Use your brain, not just your moto...  your brain can keep you from going back to the hospital from overdoing your workouts.... rehab is to allow you to heal and get the muscles in shape, before you get it back to 100% or more.  Push, but not to the point of re-injury, please.



Yes sir, will do.  And thanks. I'm pushing it to where I feel the muscles having to put some effort into it, but not to the point of pain.

I can't speak highly enough of that James A. Haley VA Rehab Unit. It's a brand new facility for polytrauma/TBI/rehab. The PT, OT and aqua therapy programs are excellent, the people simply amazing. My left foot and ankle and left leg got pretty messed up 44 years ago and it left me with a limp...which, they say, eventually caused traumatic arthritis in the left hip and the degradation of cartilage...whatever the case, if they'd had this kind of therapy back then I might never have needed a new hip.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 18, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> Yes sir.
> 
> 
> Yes sir, will do.  And thanks. I'm pushing it to where I feel the muscles having to put some effort into it, but not to the point of pain.
> ...


Glad to see your recovery, and rehab have gone so well. There is no question about it, you have had an outstanding post-operative course. It is good to, that you are listening to @x SF med's advice; he speaks the truth. Take your time, amigo.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 18, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Glad to see your recovery, and rehab have gone so well. There is no question about it, you have had an outstanding post-operative course. It is good to, that you are listening to @x SF med's advice; he speaks the truth. Take your time, amigo.




The Troll is the man. :troll:

You too, sir.


----------

